

David Byrne: "Google is Evil" - alxndr
http://davidbyrne.com/google-is-evil

======
alxndr
In the past the little displeasure like this I've heard expressed has been
related to ebook readers. I imagine this response to device/software creators
will slowly grow as it happens to individual people one at a time, on their
phones or tablets or Steam or whatever Microsoft is selling these days or...

